# A new beginning



## adrien_j9 (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and want to glean as much help from this site as possible!  It seems to be a great first step to start a journal.  However, I'm severe ADHD and can't concentrate on any one thing for longer than 5 minutes!!    
Hmmmm, I've unintentionally taken a week off from the gym and tomorrow will be a brand new start.  My goals are vague (Erik will help me!) I'm going to imporve flexibility, speed, and stamina.  I'm one step away from my 1st degree black belt in TKD and want to continue my reign.  My intention is to join the Ulitmate Fighter's Championship next year (and win, of course!)  Also, I've dealt with extreme health issues over the last decade and want to reach peak physical form in the even my shit returns.  I've lost my train of thought.
Shit.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2004)

Welcome to IM !  Some impressive goals indeed. Good luck


----------



## adrien_j9 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've started simple: I'm forcing down a gallon of water a day.  I've found online that we are supposed to drink 2/3 an ounce of water per pound.  I'm drinking that and then some with the gallon!  
I've also decided to work 30 minutes of cardio everyday during the remainder of the summer.  When winter starts approaching I will go back to iron.  Of course I will cheat on this and hit the weights every week, but maybe just once!
Working on eating God's foods versus packaged and canned shit.  Uhhh, what else?  I'd love some info on supplements that will help me stay healthy.  What am I missing?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Jul 30, 2004)

Bummer.  Thought I'd receive more help from people.  That's okay, though.  I have enough brain in my head to figure the basics.  Monday through Thursday I'm in class during prime chow times, so my eating has dwindled.  Stepped on the scale last night at work (I work at a "gym") and have lost three pounds in comparison w/ the day before.  Not thrilled about that as I'm sure it was muscle loss.
Life is beginning to flip flop....I'm excited to see what next week holds!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Welcome 

You need to post your goals, meals and workouts if you want help though


----------



## adrien_j9 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi, 
I know, I know.  What a task!!!  Ok, Uhhhhhh...I am starting HIIT training three days a week, running for now.  I'm putting weights on the back burner till fall.  My eating habits are a little ugly, I don't.  My next paycheck will fill my shopping cart with God made foods: fruits, veggies, grains...that sort of thing.  I know the diet and have my routine I guess.  So what do I want from you guys??  I suppose helpful hints to shedding my lard quicker, or a swift kick out the door and into the gym?  You know, hold my hand through the process and tell me it'll be okay.  I'm sick, I know.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 31, 2004)

Welcome, great to have you! Good luck.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 31, 2004)

Welcome to IM  You'll do great! Sounds like you have great goals ahead, lotsof support here all the way!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 31, 2004)

You seem like a cool guy...i hope everything works out well

You remind me of  a hyped up little kid lol
No offense in anyway, cuz like you said you have severe adhd


----------



## kvyd (Aug 1, 2004)

WHy weights on the back burner?... they should be on the big front eye boiling.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well.....I'm a chick, not a guy (everyone online thinks I'm a guy, why is that?)  and my main goal is to reduce body fat to improve my stamina while fighting.  Ok, that's not my MAIN main goal, but one of them.  I have tournaments coming up and I need to keep my speed. 

I ran ski hills yesterday.  What a biiaaatch!!!  It was a bit longer than 30 second intervals, and I ran the hill three times, not four.  (I'm trying to stick with the Table examples from Musclemedia)  Do you think the shorter, longer version I did yesterday is still AS beneficial??


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm a bit embarassed to post my diet, but here goes...  IF I eat breakfast in the morning (which isn't always the case) I'll have cereal, toast, or fruit.  Generally what's available.  I'm in school until 1pm.  During that time I may have a piece of fruit, a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich, or something generally healthy.  When I get home, it's game on!  I eat a sandwhich, leftovers, whatever.  I eat like any non-health conscious person eats, however I do NOT eat any type of fast food.  Does pizza count because I eat that weekly.  
Once my lifestyle smooths out my eating habits will improve.  For now, what I'm looking for is advice on cheap eating.  I'M BROKE!!!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 31, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Well.....I'm a chick, not a guy (everyone online thinks I'm a guy, why is that?).



Girl, you damn straight don't look like a guy to me!!!


----------

